# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  книга покупок и книга продаж 2019 год

## myxa226

Добрый день!

Помогите, пожалуйста.

Не формируется декларация по НДС за первый квартал. ( 1с 7.7 Конфигурация "Предприниматель" 7.70.290)

Книги покупок и продаж выгружаются без цифр.

----------


## Fltr

> Добрый день!
> 
> Помогите, пожалуйста.
> 
> Не формируется декларация по НДС за первый квартал. ( 1с 7.7 Конфигурация "Предприниматель" 7.70.290)
> 
> Книги покупок и продаж выгружаются без цифр.


С 01.01.2019 конфигурация снята с поддержки и больше не обновляется. Выход - переходить на восьмерку или привлекать программиста к доработке нужных отчетов.
http://www.softmark.ru/news/itnews/detail.php?ID=97717

----------


## ssamikk

Бухгалтерия 650 релиз
Книга продаж за первый квартал 2019 года выгружается по старой форме и все значения попадают в колонка 18%.
Подскажите как обойти данную ситуацию

----------


## nikitapatek

> Бухгалтерия 650 релиз
> Книга продаж за первый квартал 2019 года выгружается по старой форме и все значения попадают в колонка 18%.
> Подскажите как обойти данную ситуацию


Такая же ерунда у нас при формирование книги продаж. Хотя итог внизу под 20% судя по всему правильный. А в 18% похоже только по счету авансы уходят. Так и не нашли решения?

----------


## Mulex

По поводу КуДИР jessi-jey@bk.ru только там сами договаривайтесь .....

----------


## Mixail2019

А что могло повлиять на такую исходную

----------


## JeremyMug

как сделать, чтобы при формировании декларации по НДС в книгу покупок продаж не попадали записи из дополнительных листов, которые в этот период занесены за прошлые периоды.

попадают все записи из доп листов?

важно ли название раздела ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНЫЕ ЛИСТЫ? 

выплаты норм как выиграть в игровой автомат резидент 
затягивает игровые развлекательные аппараты

----------


## Fltr

> как сделать, чтобы при формировании декларации по НДС в книгу покупок продаж не попадали записи из дополнительных листов, которые в этот период занесены за прошлые периоды.
> 
> попадают все записи из доп листов?
> 
> важно ли название раздела ДОПОЛНИТЕЛЬНЫЕ ЛИСТЫ? 
> 
> выплаты норм как выиграть в игровой автомат резидент 
> затягивает игровые развлекательные аппараты


О какой конфигурации идет речь?

----------

